# Are You A "Heritage EMT"?



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2009)

RuralEmt shared that his dad was a paramedic. Personally, my dad was medical-phobic and my mom was into first aid.

Has anyone else stories to tell about genes or equipment they inherited from their parents for EMS?


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 19, 2009)

Nada here. No one in my family is directly involved with patient care on a day to day basis. My cousin is in Law Enforcement and had to take a Basic class, that's the closest any of my family come.


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 19, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> RuralEmt shared that his dad was a paramedic. Personally, my dad was medical-phobic and my mom was into first aid.
> 
> Has anyone else stories to tell about genes or equipment they inherited from their parents for EMS?



Great grand father was a medicine man...for real.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2009)

Not here. The only thing my dad ever cared about was me *not* going into aerospace.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 19, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> RuralEmt shared that his dad was a paramedic. Personally, my dad was medical-phobic and my mom was into first aid.
> 
> Has anyone else stories to tell about genes or equipment they inherited from their parents for EMS?



Speaking medically about my genetics:

NO ONE in my family is in health care or emergency servies.  The closest I have is a half uncle that was Forest Service Fire for awhile.  Other than that, my family is all mechanically or carpentry oriented.  IN NO WAY are any of them medically capable or predisposed...

My Dad, for instance (yes the same one that tried to chop off his leg with a preasure washer), had surgury on his knee this last week.  He was told to spend 24 hours COMPLETELY off of it and then only spent time on it as needed to get from point A to B.  12 hours later he was in the garage tinkering with something for a couple hours.  I told him to knock that crap off.  He said, "I'll get off of it when it starts to hurt."  It is really painful now and he is whinning like a girl... Tough Crap!!!  He won't elevate it because then he can't see the TV.  Medically, he has no clue and picks and chooses what type of care he will submit to based on what is convienient and easy; not on what is medically sound (something that is near impossible to explain to him).  It is quite amusing when he starts experiencing complications latter, but won't admit that it is his own fault...

Genetically, the only thing I inherited from my mom was my bad joints.  I have bad knees and shoulders.  And this cold weather is killer on the knees and the neck...  :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> RuralEmt shared that his dad was a paramedic. Personally, my dad was medical-phobic and my mom was into first aid.
> 
> Has anyone else stories to tell about genes or equipment they inherited from their parents for EMS?



Negative. My parents were teachers. I was the first to get into any kind of health, but my sister and cousins are following the suits.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah i inherited alot from my dad.

A nice pair of duty boots that are still comfortable as heck after 20 years of constant abuse, and they haven't fallen apart yet. I also have a nice gloves/shears/smallish-medium flashlight holder that I inheried. (At the same time learning what happens when you leave a pair of latex gloves laying around for 9 years.

My dad tried many different things before he finally realized medicine was for him. He wishes now he wouldve gone to medical school instead of just paramedic. I have been fortunate enough to learn this from him and I realized through EMT and genetics that I myself want to go to med school.

On the other side of the spectrum my mom has a fear of any blood that is not her own, and she WILL pass out when you take her blood. Compared to me who gets into constant arguements at blood drives. For some reason once they find out I'm an EMT, they don't like me watching them slide in the needle. Comments on this anyone? ^_^

Still don't know where I got my love of fire fighting from because they both think im absolutely nuts for running into a burning building.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 19, 2009)

My mom was a nurse for 25 yrs before she retired.  She worked in the hospital then she went to a nursing home (which was and still is dept of the hospital but in a different part of town), and she also worked at a battered woman's shelter as a nurse.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup, mother and father both.  They met working the same place, as a matter of fact.  Both then went into other medical careers.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope... I'm the first person in my family to go into civil service, first with the Marine Corps and now this.  My family has always been business oriented.


----------



## boingo (Oct 19, 2009)

Dad was a firefighter, his uncle and father were firefighters, his brother a medic....


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 19, 2009)

part of the largest family chain of chiropractors in the world


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing in my immediate family. My extended family has a few doctors and a nurse, though. My grandmother supposedly did something with emergency medicine during WWII... but she won't discuss anything at all from that time period at all, so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Summit (Oct 19, 2009)

If my dad was a MD on a military HEMS bird, does that make me heritage or legacy or whatever?


----------



## firetender (Oct 19, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Great grand father was a medicine man...for real.



I wanna hear more!


----------



## firetender (Oct 19, 2009)

My Grandfather was the first Italian Detective with the NYC Police force. Two of his sons, my Uncles, were Firefighters, and before I got involved EMS was all about converted hearses responding from Funeral Homes, on rotation as called by the PD to limit competition for bodies on the scene.


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 19, 2009)

firetender said:


> I wanna hear more!



Ahhhh, those stories are reserved for sitting around the camp fire young Firetender. He was a Choctaw (Mississippi /N. Carolina) medicine man and his wife (great grandmother) was a member of a Southern Carolina Cherokee band back in the 1800's. My preference for homeopathics may stem from my roots...lol!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 19, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> but she won't discuss anything at all from that time period at all, so I'm not really sure.



Sad really...  I was watching a doc. on WW2 and they mentioned (particularly in regards to conventration camp survivors) the many stories have been lost overtime because survivors of that time period felt that we as a society needed to move past that horrible period by forgetting it and not talking about it (the emotional repression is obviously also a factor).  Sadely, many of the people that lived through that time period are passing away, and with them their stories that have so much to teach us.  Our past (human, family, and personal) makes up who we are and molds us towards where we are going.  How many people here chose to go the route they did because of their parents and grandparents?  How many of us look at horrible incidents in human history (WW2 is an extreme example) and let those affect who we want to be (9-11 for instance)?  Maybe it is too painful for her... or maybe she doen't think you need to hear it... but, IMHO, those stories need to be told...


----------



## zappa26 (Oct 19, 2009)

My uncle is a medic, and my grandmother was a nurse.  Dad's a banker and mom's a writer.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 19, 2009)

Nobody in my immediate family is in medicine. 

In my family, I'm essentially the first.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 19, 2009)

My dad spent time in the Navy, and then was a draftsman when he got out.  My mom was a nurse - first an LPN, and then an RN - until she passed away when I was 17.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 19, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Sad really...  I was watching a doc. on WW2 and they mentioned (particularly in regards to conventration camp survivors) the many stories have been lost overtime because survivors of that time period felt that we as a society needed to move past that horrible period by forgetting it and not talking about it (the emotional repression is obviously also a factor).  Sadely, many of the people that lived through that time period are passing away, and with them their stories that have so much to teach us.  Our past (human, family, and personal) makes up who we are and molds us towards where we are going.  How many people here chose to go the route they did because of their parents and grandparents?  How many of us look at horrible incidents in human history (WW2 is an extreme example) and let those affect who we want to be (9-11 for instance)?  Maybe it is too painful for her... or maybe she doen't think you need to hear it... but, IMHO, those stories need to be told...



For better and for worse, emotional repression is a big part of my family's culture. So nobody tends to talk about traumatic events, except to people who've gone through something very similar. I hear that my grandfather the WWII vet, for instance, has opened up to everyone who's come back from war. And I know there's some stuff written down, to be read when they're gone. So I'm not worried we're going to completely lose their stories.

I do wish it were different, though. I remember that one of the most profound experiences I had as a kid in lower school was having a friend's grandmother tell me about her experiences as a child in a Nazi concentration camp. Her story was quite disturbing, but it taught me some very valuable things about humanity. Maybe it wasn't age-appropriate... but if she was old enough to survive it, I was old enough to hear it.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 19, 2009)

Maternal Grandmother was a nurse, my mother was and my father still is Fire. A cousin is also a nurse.


----------



## AKStuart (Oct 19, 2009)

My town only has one Hospital, and my mom is a CNA in the ER. I'm trying to get precepted as an EMT-1, and that requires me doing some more ride alongs -- so I'll actually be seeing her quite often


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2009)

*Sidebar on folks not talking about stuff.*

Can't nail the exactitudes,but in "JARHEAD" a drill sergeant or some such asks a bunch of trainees "How many of you're daddies were in Vietnam?!". Some hands go up. "HOw many of 'em didn't talk about it later!?". One recruit says "Only once, Sgt".
The Sgt says "That means he's not a (bleep)ing liar".

And every ijit I've met who lied about being a combat medic was a drug addict.

Back to our regularly scheduled subject.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 19, 2009)

My family tends to go where the money is. Back in the late 90s we lived in NE Texas and jobs apparently dried up around here. ( I was about 10) So they decided to go to Florida and get into construction/renovation, so my self and my brother and cousins grew up working in those type of fields. Then a few years ago there was a movement in the family toward the medical profession. I have 2 uncles that are LVNs about to go for their RNs. I have an aunt who is in an RN program. And I married my wife while she was in nursing School. My cousin went through an EMT course in Florida but never did anything with it. So that leaves me in EMS all by myself.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 19, 2009)

Dad was an accountant, Mom worked in a bank, brother worked in construction; I'm the family curiosity.


----------



## reaper (Oct 19, 2009)

Dad was a Paramedic in OH in the early 70's. Started as a FF, left that to become a cop. Then left being a cop to become a medic, when it first got rolling. 
He finaly went back to college and got his degree in graphic arts.  Became a graphic arts teacher and taught college till retirement.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Oct 19, 2009)

Mom is a nurse in the ED. Her grandmother was a nurse, her mother worked in the gift shop of a hospital for a little while. Now I'm going for my EMT. Beyond that, no one i know of in the family has any connection to a hospital, other than bills that is


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 20, 2009)

not myself. but the company i work for has been owned and run by the same family since 1927... and still using the same equipment....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 20, 2009)

"My father was a cop... my brother was a cop... my mother was a cop's wife..."
                                               -Det. John Kimble, Kidnergarden Cop.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 20, 2009)

My uncle failed his first year of med school because he started a lucrative stockbroking business that ended up setting him up for life.

Other than that nothing except a great aunt who was nurse, killed in WW2 when her hospital ship was sunk <_<.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 20, 2009)

My mother is an RN, grandmother is an RN (retired), and great grandmother was an RN in the army. Grandfather is a physician (retired family practice MD, from the golden age of medicine). 

I know of no family or friends involved in EMS however.


----------



## nemedic (Oct 20, 2009)

most of my dad's side is fire, with a few ff/emt-bs. and only a sugrical tech aunt on mother's side.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 20, 2009)

We have about a dozen doctors and nurses in the family. 
They think I went EMS because I dont have the "dedication" for med school. I hear at least a dozen times a phone call I'm wasting my "potential."


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 20, 2009)

bunkie said:


> We have about a dozen doctors and nurses in the family.
> They think I went EMS because I dont have the "dedication" for med school. I hear at least a dozen times a phone call I'm wasting my "potential."



Humph! A waste saving and preserving life and quality of life? Wow, niiiiiiice! Like nurses have it so great  I'd rather be an "ambulance driver" than a butt wipe! Think I'd ask very nicely...knock it off! <_<


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2009)

*Butt-wipe?*

Thanks.B)......
Yes, but not since 1983.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 20, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> RuralEmt shared that his dad was a paramedic. Personally, my dad was medical-phobic and my mom was into first aid.
> 
> Has anyone else stories to tell about genes or equipment they inherited from their parents for EMS?



Nope,  although my Uncle and Aunt are carers for the physically/mentally disabled so I guess that is related.

I don't think they have any medical training though. 

BTW, I'm new! Hi!!


----------



## JonTullos (Oct 20, 2009)

My dad's a Basic and has been for as long as I can remember.  He was also a fire fighter which would explain why I felt the need to join the local VFD. LOL  He loves it and so far I do too!  He didn't want to go on to Paramedic but I'm planning to next fall.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 20, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> My dad's a Basic and has been for as long as I can remember.  He was also a fire fighter which would explain why I felt the need to join the local VFD. LOL  He loves it and so far I do too!  He didn't want to go on to Paramedic but I'm planning to next fall.



Your signature makes me LOL:lol:


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 21, 2009)

bunkie said:


> We have about a dozen doctors and nurses in the family.
> They think I went EMS because I dont have the "dedication" for med school. I hear at least a dozen times a phone call I'm wasting my "potential."



Ugh... I get the same thing when I so much as mention that I'm considering careers that don't involve a terminal degree. Especially careers that just might involve gore, dead people, and burning buildings.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an aunt that is a RN, otherwise no-one else in my family is involved with fire/ems. That being said, my father pushed me to take as many first aid and cpr classes as i could when I was young. Aside from taking S&R, Ropes instruction and first responder, I never was able to take my emt. As soon as I was able I joined my first fire dept, now on my third(moved a few times) and just starting my emt-B. I love it and wish I could do it full time! Unlikely, my unskilled janitorial position pays 4.00 an hour more than the local ambulance service. Pretty sad when you think about it.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 21, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Ugh... I get the same thing when I so much as mention that I'm considering careers that don't involve a terminal degree. Especially careers that just might involve gore, dead people, and burning buildings.



Right?! This is my family though.. if they can't brag about it, it's not good enough. I'll forever live in my cousin's shadow who went to med school, got knocked up by her teacher, dropped out- had an abortion after he reminded her he was married, and is now in a LPN program. She's still better then me.


----------



## eveningsky339 (Oct 21, 2009)

bunkie said:


> We have about a dozen doctors and nurses in the family.
> They think I went EMS because I dont have the "dedication" for med school. I hear at least a dozen times a phone call I'm wasting my "potential."



Ugh, I get the same thing.  My parents pooped bricks when they found out I was going into EMS instead of nursing.

However, I'm currently working on a documentary of my ambulance company.  Perhaps they'll cut the "wasted potential" stuff when they see my co-workers and I responding to emergencies.


----------



## RescueYou (Oct 21, 2009)

My dad is a former FF-medic. My grandfather was a FF for 40 years. My mom used to be a midwife and now a social worker. 
And if it means anything, my sister and brother-in-law were in a medic unit for the military for a little while before being moved to Chem Core.


----------



## huey28 (Oct 21, 2009)

father is a janitor my mother works in fuel asst.
grandfather was a medic in ww2 
watched paramedics save my grandmother life when i was 16 now i work with those same medics everyday


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 21, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Right?! This is my family though.. if they can't brag about it, it's not good enough. I'll forever live in my cousin's shadow who went to med school, got knocked up by her teacher, dropped out- had an abortion after he reminded her he was married, and is now in a LPN program. She's still better then me.



dude, you have issues lol


----------



## emtfarva (Oct 21, 2009)

Mom is a CNA. Dad and most of the rest of my family worked in the textile industry. Have an aunt that was a banker. I do have a cousin that was an EMT and she moved onto RN.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope only close thing is my Uncle is a prison gaurd and got his FR. My step dad majored in nursing but left to work for the local mill. My grandma worked the kitchen of the hospital, and my aunt was an LVN. I am the first pre hospital provider in my family.


----------



## ViniG (Oct 21, 2009)

My mom was firefighter and never got to take the MFR class.
My dad is a mechanic. Me and my mom are the only one's into public service.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2009)

*Been a while. Any new ones?*

Aren't medics grown, not made?

PS: I gave my daughter her first BP set the other week.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, my granddad was an MD for like 60 years, my dad was a firefighter/EMT in Fairfax county VA for a while.

In terms of other public stuff, my great grandfather was a Chicacgo fireman, the other grandfather was a sheriff's deputy for ever in Broward Co. FL, my uncle was a deputy (In broward Co. FL) and a US marshall, my cousin is a deputy (in Broward Co. FL!), my dad was a cop in Milwaukee, WI for a while, and like I said before, my dad was a firefighter in Fairfax, VA.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 27, 2009)

I was my father's EMT-B clinical preceptor and was his supervisor on the VFD.  It was always fun because people assumed it was the other way around.   My brother is- after two attempts- also an EMT-B but does not do anything with it.  This is probably good seeing as I failed him on two separate clinical rotations repeatedly for being the lazy, insipid little retard that he is. He came up on the losing end of the genetics craps shoot that gave my sister and I decently good looks, talent and intelligence.  

My dad is a medical technologist by profession (as is an aunt on my mother's side) and I recall being a child (4-7 years old) and sitting with him in lectures as he was going through school for it.  It was strange but I can still remember stuff I learned through the experience.

The only other person in the medical field in my family is a cousin who was a paramedic up until he retired several years ago.  He was the one who got me started in this field (so you can blame him for having to deal with me on here LOL) after I found a wrecked car and took care of the driver until him and his partner arrived.  He complemented my first aid skills....apparently he didn't see me throwing up in the ditch after they took over because of all the blood.


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 27, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> I was my father's EMT-B clinical preceptor and was his supervisor on the VFD.  It was always fun because people assumed it was the other way around.   My brother is- after two attempts- also an EMT-B but does not do anything with it.  This is probably good seeing as I failed him on two separate clinical rotations repeatedly for being the lazy, insipid little retard that he is. He came up on the losing end of the genetics craps shoot that gave my sister and I decently good looks, talent and intelligence.
> 
> My dad is a medical technologist by profession (as is an aunt on my mother's side) and I recall being a child (4-7 years old) and sitting with him in lectures as he was going through school for it.  It was strange but I can still remember stuff I learned through the experience.
> 
> The only other person in the medical field in my family is a cousin who was a paramedic up until he retired several years ago.  He was the one who got me started in this field (so you can blame him for having to deal with me on here LOL) after I found a wrecked car and took care of the driver until him and his partner arrived.  He complemented my first aid skills....apparently he didn't see me throwing up in the ditch after they took over because of all the blood.



Is the spelling incorrect in this post? It looks like it says "brother". He may not be a great example of a brother but, dang...sounds like you take pleasure in humiliating the guy.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 27, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Is the spelling incorrect in this post? It looks like it says "brother". He may not be a great example of a brother but, dang...sounds like you take pleasure in humiliating the guy.



Some VFDs are small enough so that you have no choice but to instruct or precept family members--it happens occasionally in mine, especially when you get whole families volunteering. And if you're responsible at all, you need to put the patients first and fail them if deserved, whether they're related or not. Sometimes people put family loyalty first instead, and all of us wind up trying to make up for the consequences.


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Some VFDs are small enough so that you have no choice but to instruct or precept family members--it happens occasionally in mine, especially when you get whole families volunteering. And if you're responsible at all, you need to put the patients first and fail them if deserved, whether they're related or not. Sometimes people put family loyalty first instead, and all of us wind up trying to make up for the consequences.



Wasn't talking about precepting. :sad: I'd fail my mother if I had to.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 28, 2009)

*Uh, USAF...your bro on this forum too?*

.....................


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2009)

> Is the spelling incorrect in this post? It looks like it says "brother". He may not be a great example of a brother but, dang...sounds like you take pleasure in humiliating the guy.



I don't really "enjoy" humiliating him _per se_ but I call them as I see them regardless of relation, etc.  I've told him to his face that I would not let him treat me.  Honestly if you can't pass the EMT exam the first time around, I believe that is more than sufficient grounds to question your basic knowledge retention skills and/or reasoning abilities.  It is, to pardon an overused expression, not even close to rocket science.  

As Seaglass put it, it's not about family or ego or anything else.  If you give me sufficient grounds to think you're a raging retard, I'll treat you as such until you prove to me otherwise. 



> Uh, USAF...your bro on this forum too?



Maybe...I have never asked him and frankly don't care one way or the other.  There have been several new members pop up on here that reminded me of him.



> Some VFDs are small enough so that you have no choice but to instruct or precept family members--it happens occasionally in mine, especially when you get whole families volunteering.



BTW, I did not precept them as volunteers.  They ran with me on the paid service I worked for while they were doing their clinicals.



> Wasn't talking about precepting.



Even still, nothing is gained by letting my brother and his ilk slide through life.  Being nice doesn't work very often with people like that.  A boot to the side of the head or a wrap across the knuckles will get someone to straighten up a lot quicker and more permanently than the longest chat you can have with them.


----------



## wyoskibum (Nov 30, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Has anyone else stories to tell about genes or equipment they inherited from their parents for EMS?



My dad worked at a ski area and part of his duties was Ski Patrol.  

I had done ARC Advanced First Aid and CPR.  I took the NSP Winter Emergency care course and patrolled for three year before getting my EMT-B.


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 30, 2009)

My brother is- after two attempts- also an EMT-B but does not do anything with it.  This is probably good seeing as I failed him on two separate clinical rotations repeatedly for being the lazy said:
			
		

> Usafmedic45,
> 
> Perhaps you should read the above words again. Jealousy, resentment, loathing...none of things make a good Paramedic let alone brother. There is no defense for one human being purposefully trying to destroy another by his word or deed.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2009)

> Perhaps you should read the above words again. Jealousy, resentment, loathing...none of things make a good Paramedic let alone brother. There is no defense for one human being purposefully trying to destroy another by his word or deed.



So you are saying we should pass someone who is not meeting the standards set forth by our profession, meager as they are?  That is all I did.  The fact that I don't like my brother has nothing to do with it and the fact that he was failed by no less than four other instructors- classroom and clinical- should give some indication to the quality of a person you believe I was just mistreating because I don't like him.

Also why the hell would I be jealous of my younger brother who does nothing but sit and play X-Box all day while wasting his life.  I have a much more fulfilling life than he does.  It's not like he is exactly anything to be envious of.  I will agree I do resent his sponging off of my grandmother and loathe his lack of ability to lead a productive life, but unlike you I can separate _a disdain for his actions and his lack of talent_ from a disdain for him personally.  If he were to pull his head out of his butt and prove me wrong, then I would be the first to help him pursue whatever his heart desired but until such actions occur he is simply another person who could not pass muster.  Hell, if he could make something out of himself, I might actually admit to having a second sibling when asked so I say more power to him if he has the ability to do so.

As for trying to "destroy" him, I did nothing of the sort.  If I wanted to do that, I'm pretty sure he would not be a hard one to push over the edge and I would not have to worry about him any longer.  However, due to moral and ethical restraints, I don't see that as a valid option so I simply marginalize his role in my life and act like he doesn't exist unless our paths cross.  I simply protected future patients from another incompetent provider who was my brother.  That is exactly the sort of thing that separates the professionals from the uneducated morons in this field.  We have a duty to protect our profession and those who rely upon us.  If you fail to see that, then you may need to reassess how you decide who you want as a colleague.  The moment you find yourself able to not judge the actions of another and hold them responsible is the day you can start lecturing me on my actions.  It is also the day you surrender your IC credential because you are abandoning the one of the primary functions of an instructor: to act as a gatekeeper and standard bearer for the profession.  That however is a topic for another day.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 30, 2009)

No, my mom was a nurse and my dad with the CDF.


----------



## Kevin1990 (Dec 1, 2009)

my mom and uncle are the only in the medical field. My mom is a Medic/RN for 20 + years and for some godly reason going to school to be a vet tech (which has no significance here) but its still medical. I start medic school in the spring, and i will probly do a bridge course to rn


----------



## nomofica (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm the only one in medicine that I know of... First gen FF/EMS in my fam-jam.

Dad's dad was a Lancaster navigator during WWII, uncle who is a retired LEO, cousin in the Canadian Forces who is being deployed to Afghanistan... That's about all I can think of in terms of public service...


----------



## Don Gwinn (Jan 24, 2010)

My dad could fix anything except injured toes.

His method was to step on your toes and ask you if the other injury still hurt. He was pretty sure any acute pain could be drowned out that way, similar to turning up the radio to fix a car.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2010)

See, my pa' was smrt. He could even fix toes by using that same treatment, except with a hammer and fingers.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 25, 2010)

One grandfather was a Pennsylvania State Police Captain and served in the Marines, other grandfather served in the Army.  I have a cousin who is a Firefighter and her husband is an EMT/Firefighter.  I also have a cousin who's a radiology tech.  I'm the first one to do EMS for a living and the first one to go to paramedic school.  Mom's a teacher and Dad's a nuclear engineer.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 22, 2010)

*Any more?*

We have frsh meat, er, EMT's etc. Any new stories?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 22, 2010)

I am decidely the black sheep of the family. 

First to speak English as my primary language.
First to college.
First to grad school.
First not to be a career soldier in the infantry.

(even my wife has nothing to do with medicine)


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 22, 2010)

By the way...  I discovered recently that once you are licensed/certified in NYS, you can refresh forever, no matter how long you've been lapsed.

I'm trying to convince my father to renew his cert from 1976, just for giggles.  After all, tourniquets are back, so things haven't changed that much.


----------



## firetender (Apr 23, 2010)

If that's square business, I got my EMT in 1974! How does this get done?


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 23, 2010)

firetender said:


> If that's square business, I got my EMT in 1974! How does this get done?



Apparently, you fill out a form and take a refresher course.  But the refresher is a challenge course - you test the first night, and the modules you pass or fail determine how many and what of the hours you have to take.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 24, 2010)

*EMSLAW, worthy of a side post.*

EMTLIFE could become an online medic mill licensed in the State of New York....


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 24, 2010)

We devote far too much of our curriculum to boots and stethoscopes to meet DOT requirements.


----------



## traumaangel26 (Apr 24, 2010)

Mom was an emt, uncle and cousins NY firefighters, uncles and cousins all branches of military.  I was the only one to choose the Navy.


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 24, 2010)

My Grandfather was a fire chief of Dearborn Heights Fire Dept, in Michigan for 15 years. at the time it was called Dearborn Heights Twp Fire Dept. He took it from a small rural volunteer agency into a professional full time city fire dept. He also brought the first Fire Dept rescue squad in the state to his FD. He made quite a bit of local history from what Im told... unfortunately he died when I was 6 months old, so I never got to hear his stories or benefit from his knowledge. 

My uncle is a firefighter here in florida, getting close to retirement.. and my great uncle is a retired LA county (CA) Sheriff Deputy.

So, i guess you could say public safety is in my blood...with quite a legacy to live up to !


----------



## Sizz (Apr 25, 2010)

My mother is a 20+ year Emt as well as nurse. Kinda was exciting growing up seeing this in her life.


----------



## Stew (Apr 25, 2010)

One grandfather was MilPol before going into local laws, my grandmother helped run an orphanage, my Dad is a Firefighter (?Lieutenant/Captain), my Mum a nurse and my brother spent time as a cop and now works as a patient transport officer for the same service as myself (?EMT-B ).
My Dad's parents were/are horrible so I don't really care..


----------



## Jon (Apr 25, 2010)

Funny, I missed this before. My dad was pre-med at one point, but ended up as an electrical engineer. He had an old copy of Emergency Care and Transport of the Sick and Injured that I remember reading as a Fire Explorer before I took EMT at 16.


----------



## esmcdowell (Apr 25, 2010)

Grandma was the first EMT instructor in the county where my parents grew up, Dad was one of the original "I'm gonna be like Jonny and Roy" medics, now director of the local ambulance service/deputy chief of fire, Mom's a basic, aunt and uncle are ff/emt-b's, and I start medic school next spring


----------



## eynonqrs (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a heriatge EMT.

My father and uncle ran for several years on a volunteer squad. I can still remember the white jumpsuits that they wore, and even the caddy ambulance. Stories of when you were on an MVC with entrapment, HURST tools were just coming about, where you used old fashioned muscle, hand tools and whatever you could to free a pt. My brother and I have followed. 18 years and counting, and no intention of giving it up.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got a good one.

I was adopted at birth because my mom was only 16. It was a very open adoption. I always knew I was adopted and I had my birth families names and pictures for a long time. I didn't start looking for them until I was 18.

When I found my birth-mom it turned out that she had been working as nurse (BSN) for years. She was more into med/surg and general clinic work though. She said the need for adrenaline comes from by birth father who I have yet to meet.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh and if we're adding that as a tally for the nature vs. nurture debate, bear in mind one of my parents owns a home remodeling company and the other was a flight attendant. They can't stand the sight of blood. I am proud of my mother though, she recently performed CPR on a woman who collapsed thanks to her 20+ years of job training.


----------



## spike91 (Apr 26, 2010)

My dad and his brothers were all EMTs in upstate NY when they were my age, now all are out of the business. 

I was born and raised in Florida, and I moved back up to my dad's hometown to go to college, and go figure I'm now volunteering in EMS. Its been pretty funny, for example my EVOC instructor rode with my dad when they were my age, as soon as he saw my name on the roster, "Do you know Tom?"

So its been a very cool experience to date!


----------



## Fox (May 6, 2010)

My dad was a nurse & PCT for years.

My uncle was a volunteer firefighter and I wanted to be one too. Their mother was a nurse, as well.

My mom can't handle medical stuff and has no interest in it.


----------

